# Testing out the /// CV Tech



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I had a lot of guys wanting to see the difference the clutch made in my bike so heres a little video i put together showing it off:


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

nice video! im thinking about an airdam on my next bike. It seems to give those tires plenty of power


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

wc4life21 said:


> nice video! im thinking about an airdam on my next bike. It seems to give those tires plenty of power


It did that man. Well worth the $$ spent to me!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like it jumps off the line pretty hard!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> looks like it jumps off the line pretty hard!


It does launch much harder off the line now!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Impressive XP!


----------

